# Any word on new UI



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Has anybody heard any info on that new UI that was assumed to be coming to the R15?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't recall hearing of such plans. But, they don't sound to me like a good idea. At this time, the patient is not stable. Surgery could be fatal. Instead of diverting resources to a new UI, incurring risk in the process, DTV would do better to give priority to stabilizing the patient. I suspect that even DTV would see things this way. But, I could be wrong....

Cheers,


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

To continue that thought: You don't do a face lift to a patient in need of a bypass.

Frankly, I don't know why they would bother. I liked the R15's UI the way it is.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no "massive" new UI comming to the R15.

There are segments that may get some tweaking, close to a face lift, but overall... the UI is going to remain exactly as it is.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no "massive" new UI comming to the R15.
> 
> There are segments that may get some tweaking, close to a face lift, but overall... the UI is going to remain exactly as it is.


Wait, so you're saying the investor presentation is wrong? Was it wrong when it was released or did plans change?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Wait, so you're saying the investor presentation is wrong? Was it wrong when it was released or did plans change?


No, what I am saying is that people's interpretations on what constitutes a "new UI" is wrong.

There are segments of the UI that are going to get a face lift, but the overall GUI... isn't going to change much.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

walters said:


> Wait, so you're saying the investor presentation is wrong? Was it wrong when it was released or did plans change?


I read the same thing you did, and I believe there plans have changed. look in that report they also annouced a new service called directv *gamestar* which would of been computer style games, but what they came out with is *gamelounge* which more like kid games. the interesting thing i found out was *gamestar *is owned by idt entertainmant whos parent company is newscorp. *gamelounge* is operated by skilljam which is a division of fun technologies that is 51% owned by liberty media.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey, they changed MyVOD to MyPlaylist, what more do you want!


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Hey, they changed MyVOD to MyPlaylist, what more do you want!


 True. I couldn't stand the name "MyVOD"
Anyways, I agree with ya'll that I like the R15's curent UI, and that trying to update the UI isn't a good idea. I mainly wanted to see if it was really coming out or if it was one of those "D* promises". I didn't want to wake up one morning and turn on the TV and see a whole new facelift without prior warning. (Note to family: I hate surprises ) Thanks.


----------



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> True. I couldn't stand the name "MyVOD"
> Anyways, I agree with ya'll that I like the R15's curent UI, and that trying to update the UI isn't a good idea. I mainly wanted to see if it was really coming out or if it was one of those "D* promises". I didn't want to wake up one morning and turn on the TV and see a whole new facelift without prior warning. (Note to family: I hate surprises ) Thanks.


I would like to wake up and see a whole new user interface (epg), but I don't know if Directv could handle that, I mean they managed to change MyVod to MyPlaylist with the last update, (and they did get a few new logos in, which are greatly appreciated, we still need one on Style Channel BTW), but thats about it !!!! My r-15-300 still works like crap when compared to my 500, which is far better than the 300, the 500 NEVER needs RBR. Just remember, it was only 5 years ago or less they couldn't even change a logo on the epg !!!!!


----------

